# Field friendly Pram recommendations (or prams to avoid)



## Futureformerlawyer (1 February 2015)

Slightly random post perhaps but I figure some if you may have the same issue! 

I'm looking at prams that will be good to take the baby in to events this summer.... So far I've been recommended baby jogger summit XC, baby jogger city mini gt, Phil and ted (one of the sports versions), bugaboo chameleon ... But non of the people recommending have horses.

I'd prefer something that wasn't enormous!

We'll get a sling for carrying also. 

Don't get me started with all the you'll never ride let alone event once the baby's born chat I've had had over the last 5 months grrrrrrrrr


----------



## elsielouise (1 February 2015)

We got flat tyres with anything pneumatic. Used a chameleon from birth if the ground was dry enough and it lasted well enough to be sold when finished with. Even went running with it with my dog. If the ground was wet we had a larger (three) wheeled one which I've forgot ton make of but which was also v good apart from the punctures. Think was a Quinnie.


----------



## elsielouise (1 February 2015)

elsielouise said:



			We got flat tyres with anything pneumatic. Used a chameleon from birth if the ground was dry enough and it lasted well enough to be sold when finished with. Even went running with it with my dog. If the ground was wet we had a larger (three) wheeled one which I've forgotten exact make of but which was also v good apart from the punctures. Think was a Quinnie.
		
Click to expand...

Edited to say  I didn't compete for at least six months tho did ride. Competition urge went really plus the C a Section, 'the tired' and my very clingy baby. Didn't mind though so was never an issue. Just try and have the right help.


----------



## Sammy1983 (1 February 2015)

If your looking for something solid, good in mud and a very good price and comes with car seat included have a look at Mothercares Trenton. It's a brilliant pram, that turns into a pushchair later on so lasts a long time to.


----------



## Donnie Darco (1 February 2015)

Maybe PM HotToTrot?

She posted all of her experiences eventing post baby - much to our amusement &#128522; in a good way I might add&#128522;


----------



## Broodle (1 February 2015)

I have a phil and teds explorer which has been brilliant. Been over some really tough terrain and only one puncture so far in over 2 years. It can be fitted with a second seat, which is v useful if you're planning a second  It is massive, but then I think the good, tough ones all are.


----------



## Shazzababs (1 February 2015)

We had a phil and teds e3 (old model), it was great.  It was secondhand, and I sold it for as much again when we were done.  It was pretty easy to take apart and put the seat through the wash, and then hose down the rest.  It didn't fold up particularly small though.

We initially had problems with punctures, but we solved this by lining the tyres with the tape they sell for bicycles

e.g.  http://www.halfords.com/cycling/too...epair/panaracer-flataway-bike-tyre-liner-700c

I know a few people who have bought a cheap second hand one that lives at the yard, and then has a smaller one for going 'about town', which is kept nice.


----------



## Futureformerlawyer (1 February 2015)

Thanks everyone. Really helpful&#128515;


----------



## avthechav (1 February 2015)

Brilliant thread,  I am finding the whole pram buying thing very confusing! Great advice on here.....and FFL, I know what u mean about people convinced that after having the baby you won't ever ride again. My friends and family are very supportive but I am finding it is the ' acquaintance's' who seem to think they are the experts in this matter lol!


----------



## Futureformerlawyer (1 February 2015)

Me too allegedly I won't have time to go to the loo between the hours of 8am to 8pm let alone ride!!!


----------



## avthechav (1 February 2015)

Hahaha yup, as of June my life is officially over, all I will care about is babies and baby stuff. Send the horses to the sales immediately


----------



## ecrozier (1 February 2015)

I got a second hand Mountain Buggy Terrain from eBay! The whole kit would have been not far off £1000 new but I paid £160, from a lady who evented with her son in tow for three years with it. It's brilliant, gets across any surface, and is really easy to shove all the material parts in the wash. The only downside I have found so far is it's quite large even when folded!
Must say the Ergo Baby sling has been an absolute life saver, I poo pick, muck out (and lunge, but don't tell the H&S brigade!) with my little girl on my back!! Disclaimer - both my horses are very very good to lunge and I never did it when she was on my front, only now she is big enough to go behind me. Cannot recommend the ergo enough. She's been at yard with me this afternoon, sat in buggy while I mucked out and fetched in, then on my back for an hours dog walk and then last skip out/top up hays etc. She is happy as Larry riding around, gets cranky in pushchair after a while as gets bored I think. She's one now.
And to give you heart - I last rode 5 days before she was born and went for a hack 7 days after, did my first competition (area RC dressage qualifier) 6 weeks after she arrived, and competed all of last spring and summer at BD including TeamQuest finals and riding club camp. My mum is great as she has her for a half day when she can, but most of those competitions she has come with us and either stays with my sharer or the friend I compete with most of the time who has a 5 year old boy - so we just have to ask for times at least 30 mins apart!
Where there is a will, there is a way


----------



## mairiwick (1 February 2015)

I got a Baby Jogger City Mini (not GT) and definitely wouldn't recommend for 'off roading'. Love it for everything else but the front wheel can't cope through mud or uneven surfaces at all! Quite often have to turn it around and pull it rather than push!


----------



## Futureformerlawyer (1 February 2015)

Great tip thanks&#128515; and you have given me such hope thanks


----------



## avthechav (1 February 2015)

FFL when are u due? Are u still managing to ride


----------



## Futureformerlawyer (1 February 2015)

I'm due third week of may and yes I'm still riding although just only hacking now (was schooling until last week and jumping until the week before though kept it small and pole work since Xmas). I only really started to properly get a bump at 20 weeks though. I'm just going by how I feel.


----------



## avthechav (1 February 2015)

I'm pretty much same, just starting to find jeans hard to do up  (slightly outraged that if I can still fit in to my size 12 jeans at 22 weeks pregnant why on earth aren't I a size 8 when not pregnant?)


----------



## Futureformerlawyer (1 February 2015)

I've just had to buy done mat jeans...sick of living in leggings and going out in (clean!) jods!!!


----------



## MagicMelon (1 February 2015)

Bugaboo Chameleon was good when dry, but it was crap in any mud (front wheels got jammed up). You just need something with big wheels all round, I would have got one of the 3 wheeled running ones but the outdoor season had ended by the time I'd thought about it so never did!  By 1.5yrs he was demanding to walk everywhere so that was the end of that problem (and opening up whole new problems!).  Good luck OP!  Just make sure you have a handy friend (mother in my case!) who can look after child while you're riding.


----------



## Newlands (1 February 2015)

We have a bugaboo donkey and love it!  We bought the donkey as had a small gap between babies 1 & 2.  It's been pushed around and over XC courses but we mostly used the baby bjorn carrier for things like this.


----------



## Firewell (2 February 2015)

Google Out n about. That's the buggy I have and it's brilliant. It has shock absorbers and off roading chunky tires lol plus it's very light and easy to fold


----------



## Firewell (2 February 2015)

This is my bad boy. 
http://www.outnabout.com/accessories/nipper-sport-v4-new.asp
Honestly I've been halfway up mountains with this.


----------



## CPayne (2 February 2015)

We have a maxi cosi Mura 3 and a mountain buggy, both of which have seen many a muddy field, although agree with the previous poster who said that the mountain buggy is quite big.


----------



## FfionWinnie (2 February 2015)

I've got a Jane slalom pro for sale with a car seat that can lie flat or sit up if anyone is interested. Dundee area, can deliver!  Took it dog trialing over rough ground but she walked everywhere from 1 year and was never fed near it so its in good shape.


----------



## Scoundrel (2 February 2015)

You need an urban detour. It's a 3 wheeler which is essential on rough/muddy ground with big wheels and excellent ground clearance. It came with a car seat and carry cot for when they are tiny and converts to a buggy for when they are bigger. We use ours purely for horsey things/muddy places and I honestly cannot recommend enough!  We have a different prettier pram for everyday. 
This pram is discontinued now I believe, however they do come up regularly on eBay. I think Mothercare do their own version of a very similar one if you want new.
PS I might be persuaded to sell, if your interested pm me x


----------



## Futureformerlawyer (2 February 2015)

This is so helpful thanks-I need to get onto google and have a closer look at some of your suggestions. X


----------



## foxtrotkate (2 February 2015)

also recommend jane but it is big. I did all my horsey stuff as baby slept in the lie flat car seat. Moved horses home when daughter was 3 months so then had to drive round the block to get her to fall asleep and then would muck out! Even if you get a different pram i would recommend a lie flat car seat. Also i know everyone is different but i had very easy labour and was back on board within a week. However my core was rubbish for a while and you will need a good bra!


----------



## Booboos (3 February 2015)

I have a Britax B Smart which is brilliant. I am out in the fields with everyday and it is even reasonably easy to push with a buggy board and child added to the mix. However, it is huge, heavy and awkward to get in the car.

With a newborn you are better off with a sling.


----------



## stencilface (3 February 2015)

I leave the Jane Slalom reverse at the stables, and its quite good, I like the rain cover, but IMHO the wheels are not big enough to cope with rough terrain really, its a bit of a pain to cross the field with. I got it second hand for £70 so it lives there and is really handy, saves me having to put my other one in and out the whole time.

My dog walking/horse show/holiday pushchair is the Phil and Teds Explorer and its excellent, really easy to manouvere, folds in one go and can come with a second seat which is handy if you have another, or are going out with a friend and want to save faff. The raincover and sunshield for that are fantastic too, the sunshield is much better than an umbrella or sunhats etc which they never leave on! That one was £40 on ebay.  But best thing at the stables is if you can park your car outside the stable and leave them in the seat if they're sleeping as long as you can keep an eye on them, especially if the weather is horrid!

I also have a smart city/cafe pushchair which is the Stokke Xplory, which is fab for going in and out of shops, up stairs, and manouvering about, and the baby sits really high up so its lovely for them too.  You can get Maxi Cosi car seat adapters for it so you put the car seat straight onto the frame which is handy when they always go to sleep in the car!  That one was £200 on ebay, but I got a load of accessories and the package would have cost £2k new!

I do agree with Booboss though, unless you're actually riding, much better to have them in a sling. I loved my Moby Wrap with a newborn as they are kept really close to you and in a safe position.  I used to muck out with her in it. When she got bigger I got a Connecta wrap after trying loads at my local sling library - go to one of those if you can they are fab.  I got a Hippichick hipseat for christmas which is great now that she's a toddler and sometimes needs carrying, or if she's just having a day when she doesn't want to be put down.  Its saving my arms and my back!

http://www.backinaction.co.uk/hippychick


----------



## abbijay (4 February 2015)

We had a bugaboo donkey (we had twins so needed a double) and it went everywhere for us. The main things I would look for in terms of off roading are big wheels and a full width handle bar. 
And just to allay your fears that you'll never get out again or want to sell the ponies: I was back competing 3 months after having twins and managed to make at least 4 of the county shows (doing all the training and pre-grooming myself) within 6 months! If you want it you will do it!


----------



## melle (4 February 2015)

Out and about nipper with 'slime' pumped into the tyres. So lightweight and can be pushed one handed! Very useful. Cheaper than a lot of other models too. We have followed basset hound pack with this buggy as well as turned out horse every day up a muddy track.  Also just to reassure you I was out riding 8 days after both of my kids, and had stitches with second. Provided your partner is supportive, I've never struggled finding time to ride. And both my kids have been dragged up yard twice a day from a month old as horse on DIY.


----------



## Magister (4 February 2015)

Another vote here for Jane Slalom Pro. They go anywhere!. Mine has been round cross country courses,through sand,mud,on beaches and never got stuck. It's even been down a mine!. They are really tough and easy to steer one handed. Downsides would be that they are quite big and they did have a fiddly little mechanism for unlocking the front wheel but that may have changed now. I had one for the yard and dirty stuff,and one for clean. I also had an inline double Jane Slalom which I used to regularly push across the fields with a saddle on the handlebars for the older child to ride her pony!. 
I also had a little McLaren cheapy buggy for nipping into town as the Jane was just too big for negotiating shops. Jane Slalom Pro will also last them for ages- a four year old would still be quite comfortable in one but my kids only wanted to walk from about 2/2.5 years. I hated the McLaren buggy as the handling is rubbish but it made me appreciate the Jane.
All mine came off ebay for pennies as I'm too tight to buy new!.


----------



## Futureformerlawyer (5 February 2015)

Thank you all so much for all the recommendations I can't believe how many responses I've had. Taking the car to try a few for size this weekend then I'll be putting an eBay watch out! 

Thanks for all the positive riding faster giving birth messages too&#128515; it's great to hear so many of you getting straight back on. I've got my eye on a couple of events starting first week of August and I'm maybe thinking (fingers and toes crossed for a good birth!) that may not be unachievable. Husband lined up (with the buggy and sling when we have them!) to come and support&#128513; 

Xx


----------



## stencilface (5 February 2015)

I'll be entirely honest, don't rush back into riding unless you are truly desperate too, you only have so much time with them when they're newborns - and its not enough time!  So don't feel pressured to get back into life as normal again.  Your life won't be normal ever again, so why fight it 

I rushed to get on with life (although didn't ride as I herniated a disc 2 weeks after giving birth - look after your back!) and looking back I wished I hadn't spent so much time in and out with mini sf in the carseat, pushchair, sling and wished I'd spent more time sitting around and enjoying it. I'll cross my fingers for you for a good delivery, and maybe being summer will be different to having an autumn newborn


----------



## HotToTrot (5 February 2015)

I was mainly to be found breastfeeding mine at events, so we didn't take a pram; I carried her about on my boobs...  We found the Baby Bjorn carrier good and, now she is bigger, the Littlelife rucksack will be better.  

I think if you just have one, a baby carrier is better than a pram for eventing.  How will your husband fetch you coffee and brownies, if his hands are tied up with a pram?

We now have sprog II (three weeks old) and have got a double urban mountain buggy to take to events.  I am angling for husband to wear I on his back in the Littlelife and II on his front in the Baby Bjorn, but the mountain buggy's there in case he wants a break from playing packhorse!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (5 February 2015)

Scoundrel said:



			You need an urban detour. It's a 3 wheeler which is essential on rough/muddy ground with big wheels and excellent ground clearance. It came with a car seat and carry cot for when they are tiny and converts to a buggy for when they are bigger. We use ours purely for horsey things/muddy places and I honestly cannot recommend enough!  We have a different prettier pram for everyday. 
This pram is discontinued now I believe, however they do come up regularly on eBay. I think Mothercare do their own version of a very similar one if you want new.

PS I might be persuaded to sell, if your interested pm me x
		
Click to expand...

Will second this, mine was invaluable.  A proper mud monster.


----------



## stencilface (5 February 2015)

Are you nuts H2T?! 

You must have an amazing oh, mine would never do that! Maternity leave timed for the eventing season again? I like your work


----------



## Nosey (5 February 2015)

My Mountain buggy did sterling service round events / fields/bridle ways etc & I bought the pram attachment when daughter was small & the little snuggle bag for parking her on yard whilst mucking out.


----------



## HotToTrot (6 February 2015)

stencilface said:



			Are you nuts H2T?! 

You must have an amazing oh, mine would never do that! Maternity leave timed for the eventing season again? I like your work 

Click to expand...

Husband is very committed to the cause.  The cause of chocolate brownies, coffee, cake and eventing!

Yes exactly.  It was proving hard to put the time in whilst I was at work, so I figured I'd better have another year off to try to get Intermediate cracked.   I will be along with some more tales of boobs and general carnage shortly....


----------



## Donnie Darco (6 February 2015)

HotToTrot said:



			Husband is very committed to the cause.  The cause of chocolate brownies, coffee, cake and eventing!

Yes exactly.  It was proving hard to put the time in whilst I was at work, so I figured I'd better have another year off to try to get Intermediate cracked.   I will be along with some more tales of boobs and general carnage shortly....
		
Click to expand...

Yay!! &#128522; &#128014;&#128014;&#128014;


----------



## HotToTrot (7 February 2015)

Donnie Darco said:



			Yay!! &#55357;&#56842; &#55357;&#56334;&#55357;&#56334;&#55357;&#56334;
		
Click to expand...

It's mayhem already!


----------



## Orchardbeck (7 February 2015)

Maybe done to death now but totally recommend the Phil and Teds Sport (mine was a second hand frame and I bought new fabrics for it so it looks brand new) - I haven't been anywhere yet where it has got stuck! Plus fab if you have two little ones as a double, I loaded them up and put pony on lead rein and could exercise us all together!


----------



## Magister (7 February 2015)

Just to add to my previous reply. On the subject of baby carriers I had several but my favourite was a Wilkinet which is a cross between a baby carrier and a sling. It was amazing for my first daughter who was particularly stroppy and unsettled at times. The Wilkinet holds them nice and close to you as you tie the tapes around you to get them snug and I could get on with doing things whilst she had her paddy. Second baby was a dream to look after so she mainly went in a standard baby carrier. The wilkinet was also great as they don't fall out of it when you bend over!!. They are a bit of an acquired art to get them on but easy once you've done it once or twice. Be prepared to try several baby carriers as everyone has different preferences.


----------



## Joss (7 February 2015)

Just in case you have not made a decision. I can give a huge thumbs up to the Baby Jogger Summit X3.  I have used mine for my 2 around many XC courses.  It's also the only pram I have found that goes across the beach. It's superb.


----------



## Palindrome (7 February 2015)

HotToTrot said:



			I was mainly to be found breastfeeding mine at events, so we didn't take a pram; I carried her about on my boobs...  We found the Baby Bjorn carrier good and, now she is bigger, the Littlelife rucksack will be better.  

I think if you just have one, a baby carrier is better than a pram for eventing.  How will your husband fetch you coffee and brownies, if his hands are tied up with a pram?

We now have sprog II (three weeks old) and have got a double urban mountain buggy to take to events.  I am angling for husband to wear I on his back in the Littlelife and II on his front in the Baby Bjorn, but the mountain buggy's there in case he wants a break from playing packhorse!
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations! Looking forward to your reports.


OP mine went in a sling as he would throw up and start crying after 2 minutes in a pram, he had acid reflux and felt tons better in the sling as he was upright with a good view of everything going on, plus he loved to be strapped onto mum's chest.


----------



## Pebble101 (7 February 2015)

ecrozier said:



			I got a second hand Mountain Buggy Terrain from eBay! The whole kit would have been not far off £1000 new but I paid £160, from a lady who evented with her son in tow for three years with it. It's brilliant, gets across any surface, and is really easy to shove all the material parts in the wash. The only downside I have found so far is it's quite large even when folded!
Must say the Ergo Baby sling has been an absolute life saver, I poo pick, muck out (and lunge, but don't tell the H&S brigade!) with my little girl on my back!! Disclaimer - both my horses are very very good to lunge and I never did it when she was on my front, only now she is big enough to go behind me. Cannot recommend the ergo enough. She's been at yard with me this afternoon, sat in buggy while I mucked out and fetched in, then on my back for an hours dog walk and then last skip out/top up hays etc. She is happy as Larry riding around, gets cranky in pushchair after a while as gets bored I think. She's one now.
And to give you heart - I last rode 5 days before she was born and went for a hack 7 days after, did my first competition (area RC dressage qualifier) 6 weeks after she arrived, and competed all of last spring and summer at BD including TeamQuest finals and riding club camp. My mum is great as she has her for a half day when she can, but most of those competitions she has come with us and either stays with my sharer or the friend I compete with most of the time who has a 5 year old boy - so we just have to ask for times at least 30 mins apart!
Where there is a will, there is a way 

Click to expand...

What a great arrangement with your friend


----------



## Lisa23 (3 September 2015)

I havent tried carrying my girl on a sling yet but looking at your comments it sounds like a great alternative! I already saw some mummys using one and it looks lovely My preference is also the pram from Mountain Buggy. Its easy to drive on the field and doesnt weight a lot!


----------

